# Crochet Pattern Extravaganza



## Calista (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been slowing working my way (five months!) through reviewing the endless pattern opportunities on this site, and I wanted to share with any crochet fanatics out there looking for new ideas:

http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/

Notice that the site author has instructions at the top about how to access defunct links through the Wayback Machine, which I've used successfully several times.

P.S. I've been crocheting for over 40 years and encountered all sorts of tips and techniques I'd never heard of in the "Miscellaneous Crochet and Oddball Stuff" section.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Well that's just....good heavens. So far I've found a dozen patterns I've added to my list of "get these done".  thanks for the link!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Incredible site.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! I am going to have to search this site. At one time a I had a pattern for a french style shopping bag and it got ruined to the point of not being readable and then tucked away somewhere. I have been looking for a copy for some time. Maybe it might be here. 
Thankyou for the link.


----------

